# Things you would put in your deer blind



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

I am about to convert a 6x8 platform into a box blind. What I am looking for are all the finishing touches and things you are glad you put into the construction of your blind and the things that you wish you had done but didn't. 

Gun/bow rests, how you installed windows or wish you had, shooting positions, things that made long hunts more comfortable or dampened noise anything and everything as this is my first box blind build. This will be a two person blind for me and my daughter if that makes a difference.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I would black out the back of its a low stand . It makes a world of difference.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I had a roll of lightweight burlap that I folded over the edge and tied with fishing line so a curtain rod could slip through it. Basically I made see through curtains that I can slide out of the way to shoot and breaks up my outline when they look at the stand.


----------



## jebber (Mar 21, 2016)

mini-fridge, big screen tv, futon......

all kidding aside, something to lean the rifle against so it won't slide/fall.
cupholder / shelf for thermos, binos, etc.

I like to have a soft rest for the shooting window & an eave to keep rain, sun off the rifle.

you just don't want stuff moving, getting kicked, making noise etc. while you're inside.

We called this stand the luxury box....


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

*blind additions*

1. I like having some shelfs up high to put things on-- propane cannisters, toilet paper, shells, etc.

2. personally I like the inside of my blind as dark as I can get it...go buy some cheap black or brown kitchen towels and rig yoursaelf a way to cover your windows--just enuf to give yourself some peepholes-- it does 2 things-- blocks the sun from shining into your blind when its low on the horizon and it also hides your movement or sillouette- camo netting works good too.

3. be sure its sealed up for bugs, wasps!


----------



## geneaustin (Jun 17, 2014)

A foot rest about 18" off the floor. It sure makes sitting for long periods of time a lot more comfortable. Kick back in a nice chair with your feet up.

I put a 1x6 shelf 18" off the floor all the way across the front of mine.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Jennifer Anniston


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

jebber said:


> mini-fridge, big screen tv, futon......
> 
> all kidding aside, something to lean the rifle against so it won't slide/fall.
> cupholder / shelf for thermos, binos, etc.
> ...


That's not a stand...it's termites holding hands.:rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Shelf up high for jacket, extra water bottles, extra propane cans. Shooting bag and so so binocs, tp, and wasp spray are always in it. Burlap over the windows and interior painted black as Brett said. Bag cooler and a few coldies on afternoon hunts are a staple as I usually just watch and wait for the wife, niece or guest to shoot something. I'm just the lowly hang it and and clean him dude after someone drops one for family and guest on my place.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

A rear view mirror so I don't have to keep turning to look behind me.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone on here had a solar panel rigged to a 12 volt battery, and could charge their phone that way. I thought that was bad ace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

sabiki said:


> 1. I like having some shelfs up high to put things on-- propane cannisters, toilet paper, shells, etc.
> 
> 2. personally I like the inside of my blind as dark as I can get it...go buy some cheap black or brown kitchen towels and rig yoursaelf a way to cover your windows--just enuf to give yourself some peepholes-- it does 2 things-- blocks the sun from shining into your blind when its low on the horizon and it also hides your movement or sillouette- camo netting works good too.
> 
> 3. be sure its sealed up for bugs, wasps!


This is going to be a dumb question but if you are looking out peepholes when it is time to line up a shot are you pulling those back to give you a good shooting line of sight?



sotexhookset said:


> Shelf up high for jacket, extra water bottles, extra propane cans. Shooting bag and so so binocs, tp, and wasp spray are always in it. Burlap over the windows and interior painted black as Brett said. Bag cooler and a few coldies on afternoon hunts are a staple as I usually just watch and wait for the wife, niece or guest to shoot something. I'm just the lowly hang it and and clean him dude after someone drops one for family and guest on my place.


I see we have the same hunting routine. I am there to spot and then hopefully clean up what she shoots. 



hog_down said:


> Someone on here had a solar panel rigged to a 12 volt battery, and could charge their phone that way. I thought that was bad ace
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a good idea, with a teenager in the blind if the cell phone goes dead who knows what end of the world scenarios we may encounter.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone on here had a solar panel rigged to a 12 volt battery, and could charge their phone that way. I thought that was bad ace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Paint the inside black. If you have shutters or window coverings, paint them black as well. That way when you open the windows it looks the same. Outside and inside.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Always be prepared...


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

FLAT FISHY said:


> Jennifer Anniston


Yes! For those cold winter days!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Rack Ranch said:


> A rear view mirror so I don't have to keep turning to look behind me.


^^^THIS!!^^^

Put one in my stand a few years ago to watch the shooting lane behind me. It's the one thing I have added to my stand that has resulted in more deer being seen as well as a few tags being filled that would not have been without it. I added more last year and can now see almost 360 degrees without turning my head.

Another addition that has helped on longer shots is sandbags in all the windows for a steady rest.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

A few of the features we have in our custom blinds. I spend over 100 days a year in a blind so they're kinda my office. 

Most important is a comfortable chair. 

Tinted sliding windows. Deer notice when the fold up kind are open, plus you expose yourself more. 

12" wrap around shelf under the windows, helps with the long range shots. Ours are carpeted. 

Insulation and hardiplank interior walls, kills sound. 

Carpeted floors, everyone drops something. 

High ceiling, less chance to hit the gun barrel. 

12 volt battery and solar panel, 12 volt RV lights inside. Don't use them very often, but handy when needed. 

Oversized steps and platform if it's in the air.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Heater


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Mirror and a cpl of peep-holes for kids or you to keep your bighead out of the windows, although I have seen a cpl places on here where your invisable to the deer or they just don't care how big your head is, BUT not where I hunt


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I always kept a tablet and pen in mine so I could record everything I saw and at what time.After 16 years in one favorite stand,I had lots of notes that are still cool to look back at.What's so great is I can see where my son was asleep in the corner with his stuffed ****(like a Teddy bear)to the day he shot his 1st deer.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Y'all are forgetting the main problem*

I would love one of these in every blind in Texas.
http://www.huntingproductservices.com/


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> I would love one of these in every blind in Texas.
> http://www.huntingproductservices.com/


not a bad idea. There's maybe $10-$15 worth of material to make it yourself


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I found this website that sells some really cool windows: www.deerviewwindows.com


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Pint of apricot brandy for those really cold mornings


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

rynochop said:


> Pint of apricot brandy for those really cold mornings


Hiram Walker Peach Brandy.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

johnboat said:


> i would love one of these in every blind in texas.
> http://www.huntingproductservices.com/


it took 3 pages but here it is 1000000000x better than a milk jug


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm getting a rear view mirror for mine. Never of that. 
I have deer view windows(tinted) they are great. 
Black marker- to write who,what,when,it was shot. 
12v charger would be a great addition.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Most of the things I have are covered but I'll add a few thoughts. Make sure the 6' isn't too wide for you. I built mine 5x8 because it just felt like a problem to "cover" 5' when something came in on either side. On the 8' side I just change chairs. I keep a milk jug with a screw on lid handy to get rid of the coffee I haul in my thermos. Shelves - never too many. I have them under the windows, in the corners, up high over the windows. 12v. fan for those really hot days early in the season. I have a 12v battery with a solar panel that also powers a light just inside the door. Gun racks - I took a short scrap of 2x4 and drilled 3 holes in it with a hole saw. Then I cut it in half with either my table saw or band saw (don't remember which) which gave me 2 gun racks - one for each end of the blind and they hold 3 guns each. Screwed them to the wall then lined them with felt. Guns don't fall and it's quiet when you put them in the rack. Windows - I used Plexiglass for all the windows (6 total) and I put them in vertical tracks "C channel from Home Depot) so they are completely out of the way when open. I used a strap attached to the bottom center of each coming over the frame and attaching to a buckle under the window. That way I can open or close the windows without the deer seeing movement in the stand. It's also pretty quiet but I'm also 11 feet off the ground. I usually just open them when I get in the blind but if it's real cold or a blowing rain I'll close them and open when needed. I also prefer stairs rather than a ladder. I'm getting up in years and it's much safer not only for me but for the grandkids as well. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

*Great input and ideas...*

Thanks!


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*things in a deer stand*

I have a gun rack mounted up high on one wall. If we're hunting with one of the kids, then I can put my gun up there out of the way. Sometimes I'll place a 22 rifle in the rack just in case some yotes, bobcats, or hogs come with in range. I can pop em with the 22 and not the 7 mag.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Hooks to hang stuff to keep things like back packs off the floor 

Like shelves, can't have too many.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Some great ideas!

One more to think about...haven't seen it posted.

We keep a 1x6 in each stand long enough to go from the window opening to the back wall/window.

This gives a full length shooting surface, an we usually have a few sandbags.

For the kids, or when making a long shot...a stable base and the ability to get your back elbow down sure makes it a lot easier.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

A GOOD chair
Padded double gun rack
Pee tube/funnel (drains at ground level)
Magazine rack
Shelves all around
Removable rubber mat on floor (cut to fit)
Sand bags


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

We gave a Mr buddy in every blind so you don't forget it on those cold days.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

w_r_ranch said:


> A GOOD chair
> Padded double gun rack
> Pee tube/funnel (drains at ground level)
> Magazine rack
> ...


good ideas and a good looking blind there.

Next weekend is the start of the build. Was supposed to start this past wekend but started Saturday cutting up a truck and trailer load of pecan wood that fell on a guys place in the spring and I was way too whipped to even consider starting the build Sunday.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Viking48 said:


> Most of the things I have are covered but I'll add a few thoughts. Make sure the 6' isn't too wide for you. I built mine 5x8 because it just felt like a problem to "cover" 5' when something came in on either side. On the 8' side I just change chairs. I keep a milk jug with a screw on lid handy to get rid of the coffee I haul in my thermos. Shelves - never too many. I have them under the windows, in the corners, up high over the windows. 12v. fan for those really hot days early in the season. I have a 12v battery with a solar panel that also powers a light just inside the door. Gun racks - I took a short scrap of 2x4 and drilled 3 holes in it with a hole saw. Then I cut it in half with either my table saw or band saw (don't remember which) which gave me 2 gun racks - one for each end of the blind and they hold 3 guns each. Screwed them to the wall then lined them with felt. Guns don't fall and it's quiet when you put them in the rack. Windows - I used Plexiglass for all the windows (6 total) and I put them in vertical tracks "C channel from Home Depot) so they are completely out of the way when open. I used a strap attached to the bottom center of each coming over the frame and attaching to a buckle under the window. That way I can open or close the windows without the deer seeing movement in the stand. It's also pretty quiet but I'm also 11 feet off the ground. I usually just open them when I get in the blind but if it's real cold or a blowing rain I'll close them and open when needed. I also prefer stairs rather than a ladder. I'm getting up in years and it's much safer not only for me but for the grandkids as well. Hope some of this helps.


Thanks, ya the windows ar ethe one thing I am completely unsure of what to do yet.


----------

